#     1     1

## snaider

, 

  -        .      .     ,    ?         ,       (   )?

----------

1. .   ( )  .
2.        ,   .    .

----------


## snaider

-      ,          " "?

----------


## Bazil

*snaider*,       ,    -  .    -  ?
   -        ,   .

----------


## Naumov

XML82.epf      .    ,

----------

> XML82.epf      .    ,


.             " ".         (, -     ),   (  -)    .     .            ,    -   .    - ,   .  :yes:

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

XML82.epf ?

----------


## Bazil

> XML82.epf ?


 ,  .

----------


## Naumov

: .epf
      .

     ,    ""   ""   .

----------

> : .epf
>       .
> 
>      ,    ""   ""   .


. :Frown:       ,      (    ).  .    -   ,   ,  .

----------

